# breeding geos



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whats the odds of they guys spawning when mature 
4 Geophagus surinamensis
3 Geophagus daemon
4 Geophagus argyrostictus
4 Geophagus Tapajos redhead


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

johnny..you kill me man!!! lol!

luv ya to death cuz your a fellow puffer keeper.

but "goes" c'mon brotha.. you even have the proper spelling in your signature !!!

that would be crazy if you could breed those man!..

imagine cross breeds & all the colours.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol i always have a hard time deciphering johnny's writing
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/what-best-food-goes-10167/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/goes-have-ich-i-think-10666/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/what-do-you-can-do-make-water-clear-8902/


i noticed you often use our instead of or too


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thats whats bca is for man . lol i did not even notice that lol i better goes now
I never read it. i type and post guess i should read it before i post it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol

i have no exp with geos but if theyre anything like my cichlids they'l be spawning like mad


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think i recall charles's were spawning too


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

lol i always have a heard time deciphering johnny's writing


heard time? LOL


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

btw heres charles thread
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...e-steindachneri-red-hump-jan-13-2011-a-10997/


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody else


----------

